# For those looking for Adirondack chairs plans



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are a couple...hope these helps

http://home.windstream.net/brcrkd/Adironchair.pdf

http://home.windstream.net/brcrkd/Adironchair2.pdf


----------

